# Service begins on Phase 3 of the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The weather was beautiful today for the inaugural run on Phase 3 of the BRR.
I had 6 consists running at the same time all day long.
I ran freight trains on Saturday and passenger trains on Sunday.
Everything went great save for a few errant stones here and there.

Phase 3 is a great success and will make the perfect staging area and link between phase 1 and the 
upcoming Phase 4 of the BRR.

Here are the pics and a couple of videos,

Ron

 


























 

Here are a couple of videos;
(Thanks Steve)


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice so when is your open house?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron... What a great example of well laid track for smooth running trains...









Superb....

Wonderful videos..


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

That is excellent. Job well done.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Ron. 
Now, ( I am not the only one thinking this) lets see a "train". Long train ,75 to 100 cars?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Sep 2013 05:37 PM 
Good job Ron. 
Now, ( I am not the only one thinking this) lets see a "train". Long train ,75 to 100 cars? 
YEA Lash some of them engines together and start adding cars.......


I run 35 ot 45 car trains at Marty's 


Better Hurry Winters coming....


JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats Ron! 
Was that 4 trains running? And was it hard to keep up with flipping the switches, or do you have some automated means of doing that?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Was actually 6 trains running at same time.
Its pretty easy as all possible switch combinations are macroed, hard part is remembering the macros.
Ron


----------

